# shunamit diet substitutions



## buzzwizz619 (May 31, 2015)

Does anyone have any good substitutions for the shunamit diet that can be brough from the shops instead of online?

Ive been searching for all the rabbit/ guinea-pig foods on the recommend list and half of them i cant even find online and the few i can find online dont seem to be stocked in any shop and the dog kibbles i can only seem to find in huge bags :L...this seems awfully wasteful when i only need 1 scoop per mix and i only plan on having 2 or 3 rats so i huge bag would probably last a life time.

I dont know enough about nutrition or anything to be able to figure out which rabbit foods/dog kibbles are nutritionally equal substitutions and i dont want to just substitute with anything and make the diet unbalanced as then i probably works out just as bad as commercial mixes. 

Im looking for stuff that can be brought from supermarkets, the range, [email protected], wilkos, pen parc or anywhere like that if anyone has any suggestions?

Thanks amy


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

What are you looking to substitute


----------



## buzzwizz619 (May 31, 2015)

the rabbit food and the dog kibble with ones which are more readily available/ come in more manageable quantities

Amy


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

What is the shunamit diet? Rabbit food is usually alfalfa which is indigestible for rats.


----------



## buzzwizz619 (May 31, 2015)

Its a home made mix which was developed by someone who understands rat nutrition and is meant to be alot more balanced and better for them than commercial rat food. According to the site the rats will either leave the alfalfa or a base mix without it should be used.

But i dont really understand any of the nutrition stuff of it which is why im asking for help 

amy


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I do not live in the UK, you might have more luck asking on http://www.fancyratsforum.co.uk/index.php which is specifically for the UK. 

The shunamite diet is located here for anyone curious: http://www.shunamiterats.co.uk/shunamite.shtml it is more of a UK thing. I can't answer your questions, sorry but they have several different brands listed on the site.

I'm personally not a huge fan of it. But it is one of the better choices. 

I believe http://www.ratrations.com/complete-ready-to-use-mixtures-c-54.html seems to be a popular mix, you may want to look into. I am a huge fan of oxbow rat food myself.


----------



## Bisou&Calin (12 mo ago)

Alfalfa is ok in small quanitites. It is not digested by rats in the same way that fiber is not digested by humans. A little bit is ok and can actually be helpful in the poops!


----------



## Enne (Dec 12, 2020)

Bisou&Calin said:


> Alfalfa is ok in small quanitites. It is not digested by rats in the same way that fiber is not digested by humans. A little bit is ok and can actually be helpful in the poops!


Please don't reply to old posts. The last reply to this thread was 7 years ago.


----------



## Bisou&Calin (12 mo ago)

I just joined this website and didn’t realize. thanks. I hope your day is just as great as you


----------

